# Ryleys Run Montage



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone who is going to Ryley's Run or anyone who is interested in Ryleys Run, please go to this link and then click on the montage of Ryley in the upper left hand corner of the home page. This is why we do what we do. Hope you all see why we do what we are doing and why people rescue. Thanks
Ryley's Run


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome job Donna! loved it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thrilled the site is now up and complete. Max did a wonderful job on the montage. This is all for the love of those in need...

Thank you for caring so much about these dogs in need. You have taught me well and kept me very busy this past year...:uhoh:

You have worked very, very, hard on this...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Well...didnt that just make me cry....beautyful Montage.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna keep bumping this thing up till everybody in the whole **** world sees it!!! Absolutely, without doubt, 100% captures everything that rescue is all about. THANK YOU DONNA--THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome job! I cried, then cried some more, then I had big smiles, and then I even got goosebumps, and then I cried again & haven't stopped yet.

Thank you for all you do! What an awesome event!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job Donna.... Nothing like making you cry, after seeing Jake............


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What an incredible job Donna! Very impressive. I had a hard time getting to load but it finally did. Hope we get a sea of gold descending on Albany this year!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What an incredible job Donna! Very impressive. I had a hard time getting to load but it finally did. Hope we get a sea of gold descending on Albany this year!


I know we have some wonderful Beagles coming, too! Registrations came in today!!! HOOME...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Fantastic! I wish I had my speakers to hear the music...the photos were lovely!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Fantastic! I wish I had my speakers to hear the music...the photos were lovely!


If your group ever decides to hold a Ryley's Run in CT. I will help out in any way I can Lisa...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If Ryley's Run ever makes it into Canada, I'd be there for sure 

That's a great website, Donna! The montage only plays sound for me...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful montage Donna. Thanks for all of the effort you put into making this possible. Brilliant work!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great job..... It really turned out great!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was beautiful!! Can you tell us more about how Ryley is doing today?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness...please pass the tissues!!!!! That was just beautiful! What a wonderful montage! Donna...as soon as I heard the first song starting I started bawling! I will tell all of my friends to go back to the website to see the montage! I can't wait for June 23rd!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Oh my goodness...please pass the tissues!!!!! That was just beautiful! What a wonderful montage! Donna...as soon as I heard the first song starting I started bawling! I will tell all of my friends to go back to the website to see the montage! I can't wait for June 23rd!


The first song...it can really get to you, can't it? I can't wait myself!!! We received more registrations today!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That was beautiful!! Can you tell us more about how Ryley is doing today?


Ryley is doing great as far as I know. The photographer who did the photos of him for some article is going to get new photos of him from his adoptive parents. But as far as I know, he is doing very well.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Photos from last year's event are not on the site. Go to events and then go down to photos and click on. Make sure you are current with Adobe Reader. Also for anyone interested, the sponsors are currently up to date. We have a few that have said they are very interested but until I have something confirmed, I dont want to put it on the site. But there is a good list on there now.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Everytime I see the pictures of Riley before and after I am just speechless. It almost makes you want to believe the before and after pictures you see on TV.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Everytime I see the pictures of Riley before and after I am just speechless. It almost makes you want to believe the before and after pictures you see on TV.


No kidding.....the transformation is amazing....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Everytime I see the pictures of Riley before and after I am just speechless. It almost makes you want to believe the before and after pictures you see on TV.


And whats so GREAT about it is that THANKS to people like the members of GRF and CG and all the other forums, rescue groups, individuals, clubs, etc.....there's no reason why this can be done for Goldens over, and over, and over again. There is no noble'er cause than the one in which we put others before ouselves. (I just made that up so don't go looking for Ghandi, or Churchill quotes on it--it'd drive ya batty) Here's a question for everyone---Where were you when you first heard about Ryley??? My answer - In a hotel room in Napa, CA getting ready to go give a seminar and checked CG and saw the post there 7 minutes after it was posted--it was 7:33am - I'll never forget that.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Well done to all. It surley does get the point across & opens one"s eyes & heart. When we see Riley.

And there are so many other Rileys out there needing help. A big Thank you to all those that help these animals !!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Here's a question for everyone---Where were you when you first heard about Ryley??? My answer - In a hotel room in Napa, CA getting ready to go give a seminar and checked CG and saw the post there 7 minutes after it was posted--it was 7:33am - I'll never forget that.


I was reading a forum right here where I am now. I believe it was Nicole (not sure if it was Stacey) who posted his need on a forum. I then cross-posted to every forum I was on at the time. A lot of people, even those on forums many here have never heard of, stepped up and donated money to help with Ryley's cause. Then came Donna and the rest is History!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I was reading a forum right here where I am now. I believe it was Nicole (not sure if it was Stacey) who posted his need on a forum. I then cross-posted to every forum I was on at the time. A lot of people, even those on forums many here have never heard of, stepped up and donated money to help with Ryley's cause. Then came Donna and the rest is History!


I saw Ryley's photo on CG and thought OMG, what can we do to raise money for this guy. Contacted Stacey to see and Ryley's Run was sent into action. The nice idea about R.R. is that as it grows, state by state, who knows how big of an event it can become in ten years. As someone from the main office at The Race for the Cure told me, they started out their first race in Texas with under thirty people, and look at it now twenty five years later. No I am not comparing breast cancer to abused and abandoned dogs; but I would like to see the awareness become as strong because the need to prevent the abuse and abandonment is there and the public truly needs to be educated about it and about fostering and rescues.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Everytime I see the pictures of Riley before and after I am just speechless. It almost makes you want to believe the before and after pictures you see on TV.


When I look at the opening photo on Ryleys' Run website and see Ryley as he is today, its hard to believe that he was that dog we first saw. He is truly amazing. But with all the help he had in his treatment and the care and love he received from ECGRR and his foster parents, and the prayers from everyone involved who knew about him, I can see how he transformed into the fine looking retriever he is today.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Steve is sleeping on the job, LOL, (you know I am kidding Steve, hopefully) so I am just bumping this up in case some people did not see it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Max did a beautiful job. 

When and where is the Riley's Run in Maine going to be?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oppps---caught me California dreamin' again. Here's da'bump.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Max did a beautiful job.
> 
> When and where is the Riley's Run in Maine going to be?


The Ryley's Run in Maine and South Carolina will be in 2008 in the late Spring. So stay tuned.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

An inquiry as to how to start a run has been made from Michigan, too! Don't know it will happen, but the question has been asked.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just doin' da'bump!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to bring a copy of the montage and my portable DVD player with me when I sell raffle tickets. I think seeing that will make folks dig a little deeper into their wallets. :crossfing


----------

